# Can an emperor scorpion fit in a 2.5 gallon tank?



## Tarantel (Nov 1, 2011)

I have a 2.5 gallon and a 5.5 gallon. I wanted to put the scorp in the 5.5 to use its ten gallon for some millipedes I am going to get (plus I never see it and I think I would see it more often in a littler tank) but a 2.5 would leave more space in my closet (I'm running short) and I'd see it even more. Can I put it in the 2.5?


----------



## snippy (Nov 1, 2011)

2.5 Gallon is something in the area of 8.5"³ right? That is way to little for an adult specimen.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

the 2.5 should be ok as long as it has tons of substrate to burrow in..but that depends on how big the scorp is too....


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 1, 2011)

I think it's an adult.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

well if its a adult...then just buy a sterilite tub from walmart....


----------



## Mathayus (Nov 1, 2011)

Yeah, a 2.5 is way to small for an adult. I think a 5.5 might even be small too, but maybe it's just cuz I like to spoil my critters :biggrin: I agree with Catfishrod, get a sterelite tub. They're cheaper, bigger, more floor area, and much much easier to keep the humidity in.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 1, 2011)

I got my only scorp// EMp in a 10gal.. kicking it out when I get T stirmi though LOL!! giving it a plastic storage container since it cannot climb!! like a spider


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

how big is the stirmi?





Ultum4Spiderz said:


> I got my only scorp// EMp in a 10gal.. kicking it out when I get T stirmi though LOL!! giving it a plastic storage container since it cannot climb!! like a spider


----------



## Najakeeper (Nov 1, 2011)

At least a 20 gallon for a T.stirmi.


----------



## Tarantel (Nov 1, 2011)

I put it in the 5.5 because right after I made this post I realized that the 2.5 has no ventilation at all.


----------



## catfishrod69 (Nov 1, 2011)

yeah i was thinking that too...but thought maybe he was getting a sling..





Najakeeper said:


> At least a 20 gallon for a T.stirmi.


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Nov 2, 2011)

Yeah umm.. I dont got the T Strimi yet.. it will be 5"+ when I get it,, still no response the seller must be really busy or something.
We talked on the phone.. he was supposed to get pics & a pricelist.. maybe hes just busy!!
im in no hurry LOL!! no rush !!


----------

